# Mido Multifort Superautomatic with Powerwind 1955



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi,

I recently purchased a 1955 Mido Multifort Superautomatic with Powerwind 17j (see pics). The watch is in great shape, keeps good time and it came in the original box! Unfortunately my wife didn't like the watch as much as I did and it is too small for me to wear :--s 

So, I have been trying to do some research. Is it ok to ask for a approximate value on this forum? If it is NOT ok, please disregard my question. I have been looking all over the place and it has been very hard to set a price for it. Some go very cheap and some go very high on eBay (not sure it is the best place for that anyway). Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Regards,
Macotignola


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Later if t*

....?


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Later if t*

We don't really do valuations, I'm afraid.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Later if t*

eBay remains your best bet for figuring out valuations on ladies' watches that aren't solid gold (for those, valuation = scrap metal value). As I know after much banging my head against the wall, sellers are almost random on pricing. I've seen a certain ladies' Hamilton model in abundant supply, with some sellers pricing it under $10 and others pricing this common, fairly plain-looking gold-fill watch in triple figures. There's one seller who posts a ton of you-fix-it watches priced in the $40-60 range - and these are gold-fill NON-WORKING watches. Good grief.

If you use eBay as a resource, only look at completed listings that actually sold.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Later if t*

The watch is a small man's watch that has some desirability due to the case. The problem is that, most men won't wear them, so most collectors are only interested in one example.


----------

